# Nothing will help me sleep. I am so scared.



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Alright, so I've already posted about my sleeping problems on here.
I've tried doing some things.
I have taken some sleeping aids.
I've also tried melatonin.
For some reason, I will get really drowsy after a while (obviously, that's what happens after you taking a sleeping pill) but will not be able to fall asleep. A few hours later (still awake) the sleeping pill's effects will disappear out of no where (not even slowly fading away) I will be wide awake. 
Sleeping aids&melatonin just trip me out.

I've tried changing things.
Trying to change the way I think, my emotions, etc.
nothing seems to help.
I'm scared I will never get a good night of sleep.

Without the pills, I will be tired from 2pm to around 5-6pm then will be wide awake until around 4am.
I've talked to my uncle who was recently on Pristiq (what I'm on right now) and said his sleeping patterns were all screwed up too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Two things I know of:

Get some sunlight during the day.

If it's cold outside go outside at night before bed for a minute. Or just run cold water over your hands and wash your face, ears, eyes, etc with cold water.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

eat foods high in tryptophan ie. turkey and bananas. the fact that you have DP and sleeping problems points to low serotonin which in turn suggest low melotonin. it's no wonder melotonin pills don't help considering they are synthetic. tryptophan will increase serotonin, which will in turn increase melotonin which will help your brain naturally control your sleep pattern.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Try a cup of hot chocolate milk before bed time.Both milk and chocolate have tryptophan i.e.a serotonin precursor.Maybe this will help you sleeping


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Thankyou for the replies
I will try all of these and hope that they work
Thanks a lot, again.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

well I am awake and its 345am here. I can never sleep and being exhaused but unable to switch off is the worst feeling. I remember when i was well enough to exercise I used to do large amounts of cardio exercise and that would help me loads with sleeping.


----------



## platourchin (Sep 10, 2009)

1


----------

